

Why Wikipedia's highly successful A/B testing is conceptually all wrong - rrtwo
http://synference.blogspot.com.au/2014/01/why-wikipedias-highly-successful-ab.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7090344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7090344)

------
nmc
Well, there is one upside of A/B testing: it does not distinguish between
users, so you can statically serve the same webpages to everyone, and you need
not track anyone.

